# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with VC Dupree



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 120 - All the latest plus an exclusive interview with actor VC Dupree. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

